# Friend wants to try some extra stuff for more results, but no experience.. need help



## MisterBodibilder (Oct 11, 2017)

*Friend wants to try some extra stuff for more results, but no experience.. need help*

My friend (female) wants to try some extra stuff to boost her gains, test boosters, steroids etc... 
But she has no experience with this, so need some advice.
She is looking for some medium stuff, no real heavy stuff (no injections), preferably in pill form or something like that.
She doesn't know what sites she can look at and what products would be advisable, which sites are solid and not fake, she was looking at crazybulks site  but not sure if its trustable.

Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 11, 2017)

lol this is such a sketch post....


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 11, 2017)

Tell your "friend" to sign up....don't be the middle "man"


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 11, 2017)

Unless your that dude in the friend zone trynna make an escape hahaha this is only gonna get you deeper in zone bruh


----------



## MisterBodibilder (Oct 11, 2017)

Thats not a very helpful post, if you can help good, if not don't post please.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 11, 2017)

You don't have the right to tell anyone not to post .. Now juice is right she needs to sign up and tell us about herself.. you have no clue about sups or aas and neither does she.. It's difficult enough to give females advice on aas without having a clueless middle man as well ..


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 11, 2017)

You aren't going to get any answers as it's just not feasible to do so................................


----------



## MisterBodibilder (Oct 11, 2017)

Well he is posting useless stuff and making assumptions that are untrue.
I can explain everything you post to her, she doesn't really understand English much, so it would not really be possible for her to post and talk, or very hard, thats why she asked me if I could ask and give her some info, thats why she needs someone as a middle man basically.
You can ask anything and il relay to her and tell you.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 11, 2017)

Ask her to sign up....tell her to use google translate


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 11, 2017)

MisterBodibilder said:


> Well he is posting useless stuff and making assumptions that are untrue.
> I can explain everything you post to her, she doesn't really understand English much, so it would not really be possible for her to post and talk, or very hard, thats why she asked me if I could ask and give her some info, thats why she needs someone as a middle man basically.
> You can ask anything and il relay to her and tell you.



What language she speak? It's possible to help her better knowing more facts so the right person can help if possible.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 11, 2017)

MisterBodibilder said:


> Well he is posting useless stuff and making assumptions that are untrue.
> I can explain everything you post to her, she doesn't really understand English much, so it would not really be possible for her to post and talk, or very hard, thats why she asked me if I could ask and give her some info, thats why she needs someone as a middle man basically.
> You can ask anything and il relay to her and tell you.



The point of having her here is so nothing is lost or miscommunicated to her. 

Anyway,

What's her experience in the gym Like? Year's training, body fat levels etc...


----------



## Solomc (Oct 11, 2017)

I have this freind who likes big penis and ball sweat. But shh, don't tell him I told you.


----------



## MisterBodibilder (Oct 12, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> The point of having her here is so nothing is lost or miscommunicated to her.
> 
> Anyway,
> 
> What's her experience in the gym Like? Year's training, body fat levels etc...



She has extensive experience, in gym for like 8 years now, very knowledgable.
She reached a pretty good level of muscle mass for a female, but now she wants to see how far she can take it, with some extra help.

Her body mass and bodyfat similar to this, so decent mass for a female, and decent lowish bodyfat but not super ripped (more mass on legs than this girl tho):


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 12, 2017)

Sorry to stay on this but;
I just gotta say for someone to sign up with a user name like "Mister" Bodybuilder asking about about a "friend" thats a female in there 1st post is hella suspect

Nothing wrong with that, they're women on this board that juice ....thiz is a judgement free zone (as long as you don't wear penny loafers) I think your this female....your name should be "Ms"Bodybuilder...

JT....alleged negro detective at large // dun dun duuun


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 12, 2017)

I'll share some of my donuts with you.....as long as it fits in your macros....females always worry about that shxt
I could only have 2french fries cuz its gonna to many carbs for my macros....and only 1 if its thicc cut or has iodized salt


----------



## snake (Oct 12, 2017)

MisterBodibilder said:


> She is looking for some medium stuff, no real heavy stuff (no injections), preferably in pill form or something like that.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated!



Apple to apples; injections are way easier on the body.

 She should be doing her own work on this. If you can't be serious enough to research, you're probably not serious enough to be doing doing AAS. I maybe wrong here because I don't fell her next level is using drugs; it's harder work and diet.


----------



## MisterBodibilder (Oct 12, 2017)

snake said:


> Apple to apples; injections are way easier on the body.
> 
> She should be doing her own work on this. If you can't be serious enough to research, you're probably not serious enough to be doing doing AAS. I maybe wrong here because I don't fell her next level is using drugs; it's harder work and diet.



She tried everything and feels like she platoed.
Yeah injections might be better but she has this crazy idea that injections are "bad" and hardcore drugs, and feels like if she injects stuff that she will feel bad and like a junkie, whilst if she takes pills its not such a big deal since its kinda like omega 3 and stuff, ppl take ton of pills.

Before anyone laughs at this, i find it ridicilous and unlogical misself, but u know how females are..


----------



## silvereyes87 (Oct 12, 2017)

Lol...........


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 12, 2017)

MisterBodibilder said:


> Before anyone laughs at this, i find it ridicilous and unlogical misself, but u know how females are..



Bro this X of mine was doing some event planner project b/s for her major....she had to advertise for some business that claimed they had a holistic treatment for cancer (wait for it)

I go....really what is it

She says....they cure cancer by shinning a light on you,
The light penetrates the skin just enough to damage the cancer cells

I just give her the straight face like this.  
 -_____-

And say...are you serious

She goes.....yea it's true....he's a doctor (

I said.....bxtch you bout 2get an F
(lmao)


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 12, 2017)

Sorry.....please continue


----------



## Oblivious (Oct 12, 2017)

MisterBodibilder said:


> My friend (female) wants to try some extra stuff to boost her gains, test boosters, steroids etc...
> But she has no experience with this, so need some advice.
> She is looking for some medium stuff, no real heavy stuff (no injections), preferably in pill form or something like that.
> She doesn't know what sites she can look at and what products would be advisable, which sites are solid and not fake, she was looking at crazybulks site  but not sure if its trustable.
> ...


Research Anavar. All I'm gonna say.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 12, 2017)

Well screw you too!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Oct 12, 2017)

Tell her to start with natural test boosters like semen. It is best if the semen is fresh. Have her give you a blowjob then swallow the test booster. If it doesnt work, at least you got a blowjob

Good Luck


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 12, 2017)

MisterBodibilder said:


> She has extensive experience, in gym for like 8 years now, very knowledgable.
> She reached a pretty good level of muscle mass for a female, but now she wants to see how far she can take it, with some extra help.
> 
> Her body mass and bodyfat similar to this, so decent mass for a female, and decent lowish bodyfat but not super ripped (more mass on legs than this girl tho):
> ...



Most females tend to start with Anavar. She is going to take anywhere from say 15 to 25mg per day.  She should take enough to experience the benefits but not so much that she can't live with the sides. 8 to 12 weeks.

And there will be side effects 

Cracking and deepening of the voice - this will be permanent but will not be as bad when she comes off. 

Hair growth everywhere 

Hypertrophy... of the clit 

Big changes to her sex drive leading to some sketchy decisions. It might even get you out of the friend zone.


----------



## Beezy (Oct 12, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Tell her to start with natural test boosters like semen. It is best if the semen is fresh. Have her give you a blowjob then swallow the test booster. If it doesnt work, at least you got a blowjob
> 
> Good Luck



Very true, JuiceTrain saw some nice gains this way. It's also how he got his name


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 12, 2017)

Beezy said:


> Very true, JuiceTrain saw some nice gains this way. It's also how he got his name



Better to go all natural than supplemental


----------



## MisterBodibilder (Oct 12, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Most females tend to start with Anavar. She is going to take anywhere from say 15 to 25mg per day. She should take enough to experience the benefits but not so much that she can't live with the sides. 8 to 12 weeks.
> 
> And there will be side effects
> 
> ...



Thats some decent advice, thank you!

Where is the best place to buy this, do you know any online shops that are safe?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 12, 2017)

Asking a admin of a board where to find var isn't a good idea..


----------



## Solomc (Oct 12, 2017)

MisterBodibilder said:


> Thats some decent advice, thank you!
> 
> Where is the best place to buy this, do you know any online shops that are safe?



Yup check here. https://www.dea.gov/index.shtml


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 12, 2017)

MisterBodibilder said:


> Thats some decent advice, thank you!
> 
> Where is the best place to buy this, do you know any online shops that are safe?



We don't talk sources like that. I mean first off I don't know you and you don't know me. I could easily send you to my fake website where I take your money and you are ****ed and there is nothing you can do about it. 

Plus giving out a drug dealers info is a shitty thing to do to your man.

Oh plus it's against the rules here...


----------



## Yaya (Oct 13, 2017)

Don't let her take steroids

But if she decides to do so then warn her that her clam will turn into a chicken wing


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 13, 2017)

Yaya said:


> Don't let her take steroids
> 
> But if she decides to do so then warn her that her clam will turn into a chicken wing



Than when it's that time of the month it'll turn into a hot wing


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 13, 2017)

Yaya said:


> Don't let her take steroids
> 
> But if she decides to do so then warn her that her clam will turn into a chicken wing


i thought it was a crab Rangoon ??


----------



## Mythos (Oct 14, 2017)

Is this all just some backdoor attempt by a 19 y/o guy scared of needles to find a var source?


----------



## silvereyes87 (Oct 15, 2017)

Mythos said:


> Is this all just some backdoor attempt by a 19 y/o guy scared of needles to find a var source?



Honestly I assumed as much


----------

